# Collars for showing ??



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

You can use whatever type of show lead makes you & Jordan most comfortable. Every handler has their preferred lead, and there's no requirement. The few times Ella was shown, I used a tan braided-leather loop lead, because she didn't care for the metal leads, either.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Whatever works. Just a note - around here, gold chokes are reserved for champions. Class dogs wear silver. Just sorta tradition.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> Whatever works. Just a note - around here, gold chokes are reserved for champions. Class dogs wear silver. Just sorta tradition.


Thanks for telling me. What do you suggest. We only have a month, not a lot of time to try different things out. She isn't a big puller but so far I have only worked her in a flat collar or a leather slip lead that belongs to the handler.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I use hex link chokes (Pet Edge or Cherrystone). You can also use nylon chokes and I have kangaroo chokes...


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Sally's Mom said:


> I use hex link chokes (Pet Edge or Cherrystone). You can also use nylon chokes and I have kangaroo chokes...


Me, too. I find that the hex chokes, in a medium link as opposed to fine, is best for youngsters.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Fine is too narrow!!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Pointgold said:


> Whatever works. Just a note - around here, gold chokes are reserved for champions. Class dogs wear silver. Just sorta tradition.


Years ago we bought a gold snake type choke chain for training our Charmy. Because we thought it was pretty (10 to 16 year olds at the time) and because it matched his coat. :bowl: I use it for Jacks now. 

If I didn't use the choke chain, I probably would use something like the below slip collar (for obedience).


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

You can try a Resco lead. They are popular here with puppies.

I think that I remember you saying you're planning on spaying Jordan anyway soon and this is a one time show, I'd go with the Resco lead. Much cheaper than the others, IMO. 

Show Leads: Beaded Dog Leads, Resco, Kindness & Beaded Show Leads


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

I use a braided kangaroo leather slip collar that matches the kangaroo leather lead. Make sure that the collar has a nylon core or you could find it breaking. I also have used a fine gold chain and a nylon slip collar.


----------



## meandmeandme (Aug 9, 2011)

You might also find that the handler has their own rig they use for showing - our handler always used their own setups....So you might not need to buy anything formal - any one have a few you can borrow to try?


----------

